# Port Wine?



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Hey guys,

I keep hearing many people talk about how port wine goes well with cigars. Well, ive never had port wine before but id like to try it out. What is it like? Since i have no clue about what brands are good or anything, can someone recomend me a good bottle that i should be able to find in just about any liquor store?

Thanks as always,

---Joe


----------



## c4wu (Jun 17, 2009)

Port wines, eh? that sounds good. This may be a stupid question... but do rosés go well with cigars? I mean, it's summer and those wines are meant to be enjoyed during these months. And so are cigars!


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

I shared a bottle of cockburns special reserve (an inexpensive ruby port) with my fiancee over tatuaje noellas last saturday and I thought it was great. The cigars cut the sweetness of the port a lot and likewise, the sugar tempered the strength of the cigars. 

I've heard tawny ports are even better - I've not yet had the pleasure.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Port goes very good with cigars! Nothing like enjoying a good meal followed by a nice glass of Port and a fine cigar. I've been on a bit of a Cabral kick lately, and actual prefer the 20yr old. Works well Bolivar Simones.

Graham's Six Grapes seems to be quite popular. I have a 375ml bottle but have not tried it yet.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Sometime this weekend im going to go to the local store and take down some names of the ports they have, and out of their selection maybe you guys can help me pick one.


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

Port is one of my favorite drinks with cigars. The sweetness from the port goes great. You don't have to buy the most expensive port either. I usually buy Taylor's Tawny Port. In fact I always keep a bottle. Down here in SC, I can get a 1.5L bottle for around 9-10 dollars. Smoke up and drink up you'll have a great time. But drink slow, it goes down real easy and will sneak up on you.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Well i ended up buying some sort of Tawny port yesterday... i think the brand name is Presidential or sometrhing. It was about $10. Im gonna try it when i go on vacation in about 2 weeks.


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

92hatchattack said:


> Well i ended up buying some sort of Tawny port yesterday... i think the brand name is Presidential or sometrhing. It was about $10. Im gonna try it when i go on vacation in about 2 weeks.


Please let us know what you think. I hope you enjoy it and your vacation.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

The port wine was definatly interesting. It tasted decent and went well with the smoke, but just seemed to be out of place for a vacation at the beach. I can see though enjoying a drink like this very much as summer turns into fall, sipping a glass of it outside on a cool fall night with a nice stick. My uncle is a wine freak and he tasted it and said it tasted like a cheaper bottle, which it was. Said some og the 30 year old and longer aged stuff is really good though.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Port wine goes pretty well with cigars, but Madeira wine pairs better. The acid in Madeira really cleans the pallete each sip. Best recommendation is Broadbents 10 year Malmsey for around $50.


----------

